# bunk rollers



## mikea (Apr 5, 2015)

I just replaced my carpeted bunks with roller bunks, man what an improvement.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice. It looks like your bearings didn't even get dunked. 

Do you use a hold down strap under transport?


----------



## HeavyHook (May 8, 2015)

fantastic! Where did you buy yours? I am considering doing this as the local spots I have been fishing are shallow ramps and its hard moving the boat on and off the flat style bunks as I cannot get far enough into the water.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2015)

I'm going the other way. I'm replacing the roller bunks with carpeted wood bunks.
The bottom of my boat has dents where the rollers were. The PO let the boat sit outside in northern Wisconsin and fill with heavy snow which is what probably caused the dents. It's a titling trailer so carpeted bunks shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## Johnny (May 8, 2015)

LOL just last year, in Orlando, FL on the interstate (I-4) a boat came unclipped
at the winch and rolled right off the trailer causing a real mess !!!

inspect the secondary safety chain to ensure it will hold your boat just in case
your winch hook ever fails for any reason. (and don't forget to clip it after your boat is loaded).

GOOD JOB !!! and :WELCOME: to da Big Pond


----------



## jethro (May 29, 2015)

I actually like the little resistance my bunks provide when launching steep ramps but the rollers must work nice!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jun 7, 2015)

I ripped a PVC fencepost in half to cover my bunks. My wife and I put our 1652 in last Thurs. at our private ramp at our fishcamp and as soon as I flipped the winch lever the sucker slid down off the trailer at warp speed with the winch handle spinning out of control. We looked at each other like :shock: :shock: . No harm no foul.

Note to self; use less spray white lithium grease on bunks next time. :mrgreen:


----------



## bplayer405 (Jun 8, 2015)

I replaced my bunks with composite decking. Went full length, just outside the ribs on my 1648 flatbottom. It self aligns and loading and unloading is a breeze.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 8, 2015)

bplayer405 said:


> I replaced my bunks with composite decking. Went full length, just outside the ribs on my 1648 flatbottom. It self aligns and loading and unloading is a breeze.


Composite decking tends to sag if not fully supported, did you do anything to support it?


----------



## bplayer405 (Jun 8, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> bplayer405 said:
> 
> 
> > I replaced my bunks with composite decking. Went full length, just outside the ribs on my 1648 flatbottom. It self aligns and loading and unloading is a breeze.
> ...


Yes. My trailer was originally under a fish and ski v hull fiberglass boat. I removed the adjustable rollers and attached treated 2x4s laid flat to the frame, like joists. Spaced them around 16". At the back of the trailer, under the transom, I used a 2x12 for plenty of support.


----------

